# 98 740il - Rear sunshade



## mloke (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi All,

My rear blind has come up, but won't go back down.
Any idea where fuse #48 is?

Regards,
Martin


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

In the US, the fuses 1-48 are under the hood. 49-77 are in the trunk.


----------

